# Guys, I'm going under the knife in the morning.



## kmurph (Mar 31, 2003)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Agent7 (Apr 6, 2003)

*I'm home from the hospital.*

They removed a grape size tumor from my the outside of my trachea. The doctor feels it is benign but they'll send it off for analysis anyway. I'm feeling pretty good with the Vicodin and Valium they gave me. 

Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

Golly!! Grape size? Too much singing for you buddy.

Now go get some rest, dream of M3 and babes, while I catch up to you on the # of posts hehe.

Good to hear everything went well Agent. Soon we shall ride again in the hills.

Jimmy


----------



## glowrider (Apr 5, 2003)

Congrats on the successful procedure:thumbup: ...Let's hope its nothing


----------



## PureCoincidence (Apr 7, 2003)

*Glad to hear all is well.....*

have a good rest...


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

glad to hear everything went well... we'll cross our fingers on the biopsy...


----------



## VM3 (Apr 6, 2003)

nice...take some rests


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

Glad to hear you're doing good....


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*A7 - was hoping to hear good report*

my very close friend has his dad in the hospital - enough depressing news - get well; enjoy the recuperation - isn't it obligatory to get a mercy ---- ( figured i'd let you fill in the blanks) - if you were in my town we'd be sending the babes over right about now ( he he)


----------

